# Qld Xmas 2013 Case Swap (Toowoomba) 14th Dec.



## bradsbrew (31/8/13)

Do we have a venue for this years swap yet?


----------



## TidalPete (31/8/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Do we have a venue for this years swap yet?


Your place Bradley! :super:
It's about time you spread the love.


----------



## bradsbrew (31/8/13)

TidalPete said:


> Your place Bradley! :super:
> It's about time you spread the love.


Crossed my mind Pete. But I do not have a set up like Squire, Batz and winkle. If the Squires or Batz cant do it this year, I may put my hand up.

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (31/8/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Crossed my mind Pete. But I do not have a set up like Squire, Batz and winkle. If the Squires or Batz cant do it this year, I may put my hand up.
> 
> Cheers


There's been some great swaps/get togethers at the above venues in the past but since Brucie didn't arrive at the Christmas-in-July I'm not too hopeful there. 

Happy to set up my party keg on the footpath outside your place if that will help out space-wise? :kooi:


----------



## NickB (31/8/13)

I'm pretty sure Snow said he was keen at BABBs this month.... Don't quote me on that, as I assume Mrs Snow has veto on that call.....


----------



## bradsbrew (31/8/13)

TidalPete said:


> There's been some great swaps/get togethers at the above venues in the past but since Brucie didn't arrive at the Christmas-in-July I'm not too hopeful there.
> 
> Happy to set up my party keg on the footpath outside your place if that will help out space-wise? :kooi:


Mate I have plenty of room for kegs and swags etc. , just do not have a bar of the likes.



NickB said:


> I'm pretty sure Snow said he was keen at BABBs this month.... Don't quote me on that, as I assume Mrs Snow has veto on that call.....


Will leave it until Snow confirms if he can or cant.


----------



## bradsbrew (31/8/13)

Venue Pending................

2013 QLD Christmas case swappers list.

1.
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Batz (31/8/13)

I'm not able to host it this year unfortunately, I'll be working away all November and into early December.

Batz


----------



## Donske (31/8/13)

Date will make a big difference whether I can make it on the day but either way I reckon I can find a way to get my beer to the swap point.

1.
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9.
10.


----------



## NickB (31/8/13)

1.
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. NickB


----------



## TidalPete (31/8/13)

NickB said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Bradsbrew
> ...


We could go back to the future pre Brucie hey Ross? 
I bags the bed next to the bar.


----------



## tazman1967 (31/8/13)

.
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6.
7. Donske
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. NickB


Attending but not swapping.

1 --- TidalPete. (Might swap yet?) will bring keg of something or other.
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## kegs23 (31/8/13)

1.
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6.
7. Donske
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. NickB


Attending but not swapping.

1 --- TidalPete. (Might swap yet?) will bring keg of something or other.
2--- KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## benken25 (31/8/13)

kegs23 said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Bradsbrew
> ...


would Toowoomba be out of the question to host. I may be able to if the wife agrees :unsure:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/8/13)

I have no issue heading up the range. 

1.
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8.
9.
10.BenKen25
11.
12.
13. NickB


Attending but not swapping.

1 --- TidalPete. (Might swap yet?) will bring keg of something or other.
2--- KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## Donske (31/8/13)

Being fairly new to all this, around what date is this normally?


----------



## bradsbrew (31/8/13)

Donske said:


> Being fairly new to all this, around what date is this normally?


Christmas.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/8/13)

That would be the 25th


----------



## tazman1967 (31/8/13)

No probs with Toowoomba being the venue.. happy to taxi.


----------



## lukiferj (31/8/13)

Woohoo! Will put my name down as a swapper when I get home. Struggling on my mobile. That and I'm a sixer of Ballast Point Big Eyes in


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/8/13)

also happy to take passengers in the wagon


----------



## Batz (31/8/13)

Toowoomba 167kms from my work, I could do that. :super:


----------



## Beersuit (31/8/13)

1.
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8.
9. Beersuit. 
10.BenKen25
11.
12.
13. NickB


Attending but not swapping.

1 --- TidalPete. (Might swap yet?) will bring keg of something or other.
2--- KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

I will try not to get as socially excited as last time.


----------



## bradsbrew (31/8/13)

I could do Toowoomba, pretty sure the ban has been lifted by now.

T, double O double U, double O MBA. Always get that song stuck in my head, bloody Clive Berghoffer


----------



## lukiferj (1/9/13)

1.
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8.
9. Beersuit. 
10.BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12.
13. NickB


Attending but not swapping.

1 --- TidalPete. (Might swap yet?) will bring keg of something or other.
2--- KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## NickB (1/9/13)

Think you missed a couple, Perry


----------



## winkle (1/9/13)

Posted Today, 04:16 PM
1.Winkle
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8.
9. Beersuit. 
10.BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12.
13. NickB


Attending but not swapping.

1 --- TidalPete. (Might swap yet?) will bring keg of something or other.
2--- KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

Better now?


----------



## benken25 (1/9/13)

the better half is considering dates and the prospect of hosting :super:


----------



## robv (2/9/13)

BenKen25 said:


> the better half is considering dates and the prospect of hosting :super:


I'm In if you're hosting mate


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (2/9/13)

1.Winkle
2.King Brown Brewing
3.
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8.
9. Beersuit. 
10.BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12.
13. NickB


Attending but not swapping.

1 --- TidalPete. (Might swap yet?) will bring keg of something or other.
2--- KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10



Im in bitches.


----------



## Batz (2/9/13)

Well I hope I can make it, I'll be out Chinchilla way if anyone else is in the same area.


----------



## TheCarbinator (2/9/13)

1.Winkle
2.King Brown Brewing
3.
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8.TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit. 
10.BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12.
13. NickB


Attending but not swapping.

1 --- TidalPete. (Might swap yet?) will bring keg of something or other.
2--- KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## robv (2/9/13)

1.Winkle
2.King Brown Brewing
3.
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8.TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit. 
10.BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12.Robv
13. NickB


Attending but not swapping.

1 --- TidalPete. (Might swap yet?) will bring keg of something or other.
2--- KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## benken25 (8/9/13)

looks like the 14th of December is a go guys :beerbang: We talked at the Too SOBA meeting Friday night about maybe doing a pig on a spit (depending on numbers) as a bit of a fundraiser for the club if every one is keen on idea? 
Now to figure out what to brew


----------



## kegs23 (8/9/13)

that sounds pretty good,i am sure a few people will drop out as there so much on(xmas partys and stuff) but i am locking in that date, i sure ill get a little non sober with the air being so thin up there,,might have to bring an oxygen bottle,
i got a electric smoker, can fit 2X 9kg pork shoulders in it, smokes for 22hours and you get the best pulled pork ever,(pretty cheap aswell only about $4.50 per/kg ) so around $90 for pork, could make huge coleslaw /salad and potato bake bread rolls would feed a least 50 people for not much cash and everythings ready but for the pulling of the pork,,,,,,,


----------



## kegs23 (8/9/13)

hey ben ,do you have some space for people to put up a tent or a swag for the night,


----------



## Batz (8/9/13)

I should be finished work and back home by then.

I just hope it's not my first weekend back, as heading off to a beer show would not end well.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/9/13)

Awesome! Looking forward to it. SWMBO's folks live up there so accommodation is sorted. She'll probably tag along for part of it.


----------



## benken25 (8/9/13)

kegs23 said:


> hey ben ,do you have some space for people to put up a tent or a swag for the night,


there is pleanty of room for swags. we have a 12 man tent I can put that up for people to sleep in


----------



## winkle (8/9/13)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## TidalPete (8/9/13)

Robv said:


> 1.Winkle
> 2.King Brown Brewing
> 3.
> 4. Bradsbrew
> ...


Sorry to say Toowoomba is out for me.
Have a good one. :beer:


----------



## Batz (8/9/13)

BenKen are you in town or on some land?


----------



## jameson (8/9/13)

I working up there and i dont see that mountain/range being finihed any time soon. 
1.Winkle
2.King Brown Brewing
3.Jameson 
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8.TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit. 
10.BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12.Robv
13. NickB
Attending but not swapping.
1 --- TidalPete. (Might swap yet?) will bring keg of something or other.
2--- KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10[/quote]


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/9/13)

Fixed (Pete's out)

1.Winkle
2.King Brown Brewing
3.Jameson 
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8.TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit. 
10.BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12.Robv
13. NickB
Attending but not swapping.
1
2--- KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## NickB (8/9/13)

C'mon Pete... It's not that far! Drive to mine or train down and I'll give you a lift!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/9/13)

Yeah Pete! Also the back way to Toowoomba from the coast is a nice drive, is there another sunny coast brewer you can hitch a ride with? If I still lived up there I would!


----------



## earle (8/9/13)

1.Winkle
2.King Brown Brewing
3.Jameson 
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8.TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit. 
10.BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12.Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
Attending but not swapping.
1
2--- KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10[/quote]


----------



## Snow (9/9/13)

Ok i'm in as a tentative. Think I'll join the swap this time. I'll brew something interesting....

I will host a swap one day... but Toowoomba sounds like a great idea this time 

1.Winkle
2.King Brown Brewing
3.Jameson
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8.TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit.
10.BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12.Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow

Attending but not swapping.
1
2--- KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## TidalPete (11/9/13)

Snow said:


> Ok i'm in as a tentative. Think I'll join the swap this time. I'll brew something interesting....
> 
> I will host a swap one day... but Toowoomba sounds like a great idea this time
> 
> ...


In the Swap this year. :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (11/9/13)

Good on you Pete, I am thinking of possibly a 7.6% Biere de Garde this swap. I'll see how the timing for it goes.


----------



## lukiferj (11/9/13)

Nice one Pete!


----------



## bradsbrew (11/9/13)

Bah, that date does not work for me. Will still go in the swap though.

Cheers


----------



## Parks (11/9/13)

*Remember 750ML PET Bottles!*

1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow
16. Parks - TBD

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

BenKen - where about's in T'bar are you? I'll work out if I stay with the outlaws or not.


----------



## Donske (11/9/13)

I managed to forget about the PET thing, I will have to buy some.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/9/13)

Remember 750ML PET Bottles!

1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow
16. Parks - TBD

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## leahy268 (11/9/13)

I shall have to see what I can do about this one...


----------



## HBHB (12/9/13)

Remember 750ML PET Bottles!

1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow
16. Parks - TBD
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber 

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8. 



I'll be good for floor space, will stop at the inlaws. Can pick anyone else up from anywhere between Hervey Bay & western route.

Martin


----------



## leahy268 (12/9/13)

Remember 750ML PET Bottles!

1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow
16. Parks - TBD
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8. 

Yay coming unless last minute moving house. (Due to move December-January, hoping January now..)
Never been to one of these so what's the rules?
Obviously bring 24 x 750's to swap but what else should I bring?

Warwick


----------



## Beersuit (12/9/13)

You only need to bring enough beers the amount of swappers nominated, yourself and a few beers to share on the day.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/9/13)

Bring the same amount of bottles as there are swappers
Bring some clean undies
Bring some snacks
Bring some brews to share
Bring something to sleep on

The host provides the blow up sheep and keg lube


----------



## lukiferj (12/9/13)

Woo hoo for not being the new guy this time... I'm glad that's over


----------



## Beersuit (12/9/13)

Keg lube? Your getting fancy there Brad.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/9/13)

Beersuit said:


> Keg lube? Your getting fancy there Brad.


Shhhhhh, let the new guy think its keg lube.


----------



## Batz (12/9/13)

HBHB said:


> I'll be good for floor space, will stop at the inlaws. Can pick anyone else up from anywhere between Hervey Bay & western route.
> 
> Martin


You most probably turn off before me, if not and I'm not still working I may take you up on that offer. Perhaps a practice night in the hinterlands before the swap? 

Batz


----------



## leahy268 (12/9/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Bring the same amount of bottles as there are swappers
> Bring some clean undies
> Bring some snacks
> Bring some brews to share
> ...


Lol...

I will probably just catch a cab home since I'm in town anyway..
Looks like I'll have to get brewing then...


----------



## HBHB (12/9/13)

Batz said:


> You most probably turn off before me, if not and I'm not still working I may take you up on that offer. Perhaps a practice night in the hinterlands before the swap?
> 
> Batz


With the amount of roadworks on the western corridor Batz, almost as quick to run to the coast then up through Kilcoy anyways. See how it pans out as the date approaches. No issue for me either way.


----------



## benken25 (12/9/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Bring the same amount of bottles as there are swappers
> Bring some clean undies
> Bring some snacks
> Bring some brews to share
> ...


what if I don't want to share my blow up sheep? h34r:


----------



## leahy268 (12/9/13)

BenKen25 said:


> what if I don't want to share my blow up sheep? h34r:


All good Ben. Really you can keep it.


----------



## lukiferj (12/9/13)

Seems like I might be one of the only ones with out family in Toowoomba. Might have to take up some floor space Ben.


----------



## kegs23 (12/9/13)

sleeping in the van again,,best investment i have made,,,,
cant wait, hope its not to bloody hot on the day,


----------



## lukiferj (12/9/13)

Ha ha. Kegs legend. Back of the station wagon was actually pretty good last time too.


----------



## benken25 (12/9/13)

lukiferj said:


> Seems like I might be one of the only ones with out family in Toowoomba. Might have to take up some floor space Ben.


no worries mate


----------



## TidalPete (13/9/13)

1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow
16. Parks - TBD
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel 


Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Tossed aside like an old jacket. I'll give it another go.


----------



## BPH87 (15/9/13)

1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow
16. Parks - TBD
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel 
20. BPH87

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Parks (1/10/13)

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES* (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow
16. Parks - Smoked Rowy, I mean Porter.
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Just a good ol' bump to keep the keenness up!


----------



## Batz (1/10/13)

Looking forward to it, I'm getting a ride with NickB   :huh:


----------



## NickB (1/10/13)

Lol, will be a bit of a walk to mine, Batz....


----------



## HBHB (1/10/13)

Hmmm, will have to another batch this weekend and get it into PET bottles.

Looking forward to it.

Martin


----------



## benken25 (1/10/13)

1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25 - saison or raunchbier at this stage
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow
16. Parks - TBD
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.



 
Like This
Unlike


*On Tap/Bottled;* *Mex Lager 8%

*Fermenting; **Coconut Cream Stout

*Cubed; **Mosaic Rye IPA, *Mosaic Brown Ale, *Pineapple Sour, *Schwarzbier, *Mmmmild, *Mosaic/El Dorado IPA 3.5%

*Planning; **American Brown IPA, *Bitter, *Mild, *Belgian Blonde IPA, *Wheat Stout.....

*Projects 2013 ***Mill Cabinet

Back to top
Quote
MultiQuote
Report

1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Tasman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow
16. Parks - Smoked Rowy, I mean Porter.
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

shaping up to be a good day/night.


----------



## Batz (1/10/13)

NickB said:


> Lol, will be a bit of a walk to mine, Batz....


Crap I didn't think of that!


----------



## NickB (1/10/13)

And Pete has dibs on the front seat..... And you don't wanna be sitting behind him, especially on the way back.....


----------



## tazman1967 (1/10/13)

1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. 
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25 - saison or raunchbier at this stage
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow
16. Parks - TBD
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Due to personal circumstances I will no longer be attending the Case Swap..
Instead.. I will be moving back to Hobart, Tasmania on a permanent basis.
I wish you guys a great day.. your a top bunch of brewer's and great company..will be sorely missed.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## Mearesy (1/10/13)

Ill fill in for ya :drinks:


1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Mearesy - Lebanese Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25 - saison or raunchbier at this stage
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow
16. Parks - TBD
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Parks (2/10/13)

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES* (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Mearesy - Lebanese Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow
16. Parks - Smoked Rowy, I mean Porter.
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Why must people not copy the last version of the list! It's like you're all a bunch of drunken bastards h34r:


----------



## benken25 (3/10/13)

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES* (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Mearesy - Lebanese Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25 - a saison or rauchbier
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle
15. Snow
16. Parks - Smoked Rowy, I mean Porter.
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
hope to brew mine this weekend


----------



## earle (3/10/13)

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES[/b] (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Mearesy - Lebanese Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25 - a saison or rauchbier
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow
16. Parks - Smoked Rowy, I mean Porter.
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87
Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
hope to brew mine this weekend


----------



## leahy268 (8/10/13)

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES[/b] (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Mearesy - Lebanese Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Donske
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25 - a saison or rauchbier
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow
16. Parks - Smoked Rowy, I mean Porter.
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87
Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Just a quick question for those in the know..
It all says 750ml pet.. Can only seem to find 740ml?
Don't want to appear to be ripping everyone off ( I realize it's only 10ml)..
Are they ok or otherwise where does one find 750ml?


----------



## NickB (8/10/13)

Yep that's fine. Coopers or similar is fine!


----------



## Parks (8/10/13)

leahy268 said:


> Just a quick question for those in the know..
> It all says 750ml pet.. Can only seem to find 740ml?
> Don't want to appear to be ripping everyone off ( I realize it's only 10ml)..
> Are they ok or otherwise where does one find 750ml?


Don't be a cheap c*nt leahy! :lol: :lol: :lol:

The 750ML PET rule is there to ensure people bring plastic, 740 vs 750ml isn't going to twist any panties, assuming KBB is still wearing his


----------



## Donske (8/10/13)

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES[/b] (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Mearesy - Lebanese Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7.
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25 - a saison or rauchbier
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow
16. Parks - Smoked Rowy, I mean Porter.
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87
Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8..

Pulling out, decided on going over to Wellington on the assigned weekend.

Cheers.


----------



## winkle (8/10/13)

Away game?


----------



## lukiferj (8/10/13)

Speak for yourselves guys. I'll have the extra 10mls in a second PET bottle


----------



## benken25 (8/10/13)

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES[/b] (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Mearesy - Lebanese Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7.
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow
16. Parks - Smoked Rowy, I mean Porter.
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87
Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8..
Brewed mine on the weekend if im not happy or too happy with it I will brew a saison


----------



## tazman1967 (15/10/13)

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES[/b] (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Mearesy - Lebanese Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow
16. Parks - Smoked Rowy, I mean Porter.
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87
Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8..

Yeap... pulled out a bit premature.. like some guys do.. h34r: 
Back in the swap and bringing some farmhouse ales to Toowoomba. Book me a spot in that big tent ( not next to TP ).
Staying in QLD with these great bunch of Brewers.
Scored a job.. might need a place to live in 4 weeks.. but all great.
Life is good atm.


----------



## HBHB (15/10/13)

[quote name="Parks" post="1090133" timestamp="

750ml isn't going to twist any panties, assuming KBB is still wearing his [/quote]

I thought the blow up sheep would be wearing the panties.


----------



## benken25 (25/10/13)

sneaky bump to say i just bottled mt case swap beer tasting alright straight out of the fv to h34r:


----------



## tazman1967 (25/10/13)

Ha.. I just a sneaky taste of mine... saison nose, nice citrus but not overpowering,..


----------



## NickB (25/10/13)

shit, already? I'll probably just do what i usually do for swaps - get to the night before, then bottle up whatever I have on tap that I don't really like.....





h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (25/10/13)

NickB said:


> shit, already? I'll probably just do what i usually do for swaps - get to the night before, then bottle up whatever I have on tap that I don't really like.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot the word infected Nick.


----------



## NickB (25/10/13)

Oh, yeah! Been saving some special kegs.....


----------



## Parks (28/10/13)

I have brewed my swap beer 2 weekends in a row as an experiment in consistency. 

I didn't really change anything except the base malt, hops and yeast h34r:

Now to decide if I swap the better of the 2 after considerable evaluation... I think the one I don't swap I might "dry hop" with some freshly ground Merlo coffee, maybe


----------



## Snow (29/10/13)

Finally made up my mind what I'm brewing. Timing it just right so you guys will be able to drink it straight away.

Cheers - Snow.

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES[/b] (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Mearesy - Lebanese Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Rowy, I mean Porter.
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87
Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8..


----------



## HBHB (29/10/13)

Any word on a decision for food yet? Happy to go along with the general concensus with anything that no longer has a blood flow.

Martin


----------



## Beersuit (29/10/13)

Just did a gravity reading on my swap beer and i'm happy with how its poking along.

Will know more about the food side of things on friday night Martin. The TooSOBA mob are going to be doing something for dinner either way.

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES[/b] (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Mearesy - Lebanese Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Rowy, I mean Porter.
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87
Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8..


----------



## Batz (29/10/13)

This thread is about a Xmas swap and is getting a little too serious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzWdRzeYLRg


----------



## Beersuit (29/10/13)

For a minute there Batz I thought you were gunna bring them along.


----------



## HBHB (29/10/13)

It's alright Batz, i've procured a secondhand inflatable sheep and bottle of helium for you.


----------



## Batz (29/10/13)

Ok so I'll leave mine at home?


----------



## Batz (29/10/13)

It's only just starting Martin, believe me it's all down hill from here.  :blink:


----------



## Beersuit (29/10/13)

What's a swap without a blow up sheep?


----------



## leahy268 (31/10/13)

Just a brief thought that occurred to me whilst bottling one of the beers tonight that I plan on bringing along.
The standard warning about 750ml pet bottles.
You only mean the beers that we are swapping right???
Not the ones we are sharing??
Otherwise I just bottled them all in glass..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/10/13)

Correct. Swap beers are to be plastic otherwise Parks' bottle surfing trick will be much much more dangerous. Share bottles are your responsibility.


----------



## Parks (31/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Correct. Swap beers are to be plastic otherwise Parks' bottle surfing trick will be much much more dangerous. Share bottles are your responsibility.


 

@leahy268 - there have been some incidents in the past with bottle bombs and near loss of limb and thus the rule. Anything you bring to drink will likely be cold and not thrown around / bumped like the swap bottles get.


----------



## kegs23 (5/11/13)

only a few weeks to go luckily gold coast beer club is the friday before,i cant back up like i once could,have to put down some more beer i keep running ou i think i counted 5 empty kegs,


----------



## TidalPete (5/11/13)

> i think i counted 5 empty kegs,


You're in a bad way alright if you can't count your number of empties. :lol:


----------



## Beersuit (5/11/13)

They must have holes in them kegs.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (5/11/13)

Boys I cant make it.

Bloody cousins wedding.

First one I have missed in a while....

Have a few for me.


STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES[/b] (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing IS OUT FOR A ******* WEDDING. WITH SHIT PISS PROBABLY. YOU BASTARDS.
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Mearesy - Lebanese Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Rowy, I mean Porter.
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87
Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/11/13)

BOOO HISSS


----------



## NickB (5/11/13)

We're more important than your cousin mate.... We're like brothers remember....


Expect phone calls you prick!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/11/13)

can't you just attend the wedding via skype? say that you're working.

EDIT: and by that, I mean, bring some holgate kegs for us. h34r:


----------



## tazman1967 (5/11/13)

We will enjoy drinking my four sour beers Dan... mmmm yummmy sours :icon_drool2:


----------



## TidalPete (5/11/13)

> Holgate?


We're gonna miss you Dan.


----------



## BPH87 (11/11/13)

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES[/b] (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle
2. King Brown Brewing IS OUT FOR A ******* WEDDING. WITH SHIT PISS PROBABLY. YOU BASTARDS.
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Mearesy - Lebanese Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Rowy, I mean Porter.
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8..


----------



## benken25 (12/11/13)

the spit roast has been sorted so we will be doing a couple of rolled roast will $10 a head to cover it all. i will also have to make up some jerky as well.  tasted my swap beer on the weekend and its coming along well :kooi:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/11/13)

F yeah spit roast!

By the by, approximately whereabouts on the plateau is the shindig situated?


----------



## benken25 (12/11/13)

its on jellicoe street in newtown not far from the 5 ways hotel. i will pm people the address closer to the date


----------



## lukiferj (12/11/13)

Still room to crash for the night Ben?


----------



## benken25 (12/11/13)

yeah i still plan to putting the 12 man tent up in the back yard bring a swag we will fit you in


----------



## lukiferj (12/11/13)

Just need a spot for a mattress where NickB can't try any funny business once the lights go out.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/11/13)

Awesome my accommodation (swmbo's folks) is about 4km away, that's stumbling distance.


----------



## Beersuit (12/11/13)

lukiferj said:


> Just need a spot for a mattress where NickB can't try any funny business once the lights go out.


We will just have to make sure there it some raw bacon floating around and you will sleep soundly.


----------



## lukiferj (12/11/13)

We will just have to make sure there it some raw bacon floating around and you will sleep soundly.

Is that for me or NickB?


----------



## NickB (12/11/13)

Stay away from my Bacon....!!

I have a plan to avoid any night-time awkwardness.... Will be revealed on the day...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/11/13)

Stay away from my Bacon....!!

I have a plan to avoid any night-time awkwardness.... Will be revealed on the day...


----------



## lukiferj (12/11/13)

What are the holes for? Seasoning the meat?


----------



## winkle (12/11/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1384250962.598972.jpg


I could imagine Nick wearing that face mask.


----------



## Beersuit (12/11/13)

Is that a face mask. 

Must have a big chin.


----------



## tazman1967 (12/11/13)

Hey guys, Im going to drive from Brissie. Anybody want a lift from the southside of Brissie ? Pm me if intersted.. I have a medium sized SUV.


----------



## earle (16/11/13)

Just bottled my roggenbier for the swap. Not long now.


----------



## TidalPete (16/11/13)

> Just need a spot for a mattress where NickB can't try any funny business once the lights go out.


NickB is safe with me!  :lol:

Hey! It rhymes.


----------



## Parks (22/11/13)

Right, so hopefully we've still got a full squad of swappers. There is a severe lack of Xmas case swap related images so far. I will attempt to remedy that.

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES* (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle
2.
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. Mearesy - Lebanese Saison
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Mearesy (22/11/13)

Sigh.... my swap beer has developed a bloody infection in secondary :blink:

Gunna have to bow out fellas...

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES* (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle
2.
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5. 
6. Liam_snorkel - beer
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/11/13)

Nothing stopping you from attending?

Which reminds me, I'd better get brewing.


----------



## NickB (25/11/13)

Do we have a start time as yet BenKen? Just trying to plan departure and arrival times....

Just throwing my swap beer on to ferment this arvo. I'm much more organized than usual!


----------



## Ross (25/11/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Nothing stopping you from attending? Which reminds me, I'd better get brewing.


Plenty of time to brew again as well.....


----------



## Ross (25/11/13)

My crew have booked our staff party at the German Club on the 14th, so unfortunately the small chance I had of going has now evaporated.
On the plus side, less of you guys to fill with free piss at our party 

Cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (25/11/13)

You sly bastard Ross....

Ok, I propose we all hit up Bacchus the day before and drain all of Ross' taps.


Who's with me...?


h34r:


----------



## kegs23 (25/11/13)

better put some more beer into the fermenter fridge,got to stop drinking so much,still not sure what ill be bringing on the day,but i am sure ill have something good,
hope i can drink though my hang over from the goldclub the night before,just made a usa amber ale,might ferment that out tomorrow and maybe bring something i all ready have done up,


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/13)

updated swap beer. 

Also thinking about knocking up a keg of headbanging ginger beer with Bhut Jolokia chillis in it.. to make sure your arses hurt the next day whether NickB got to it or not!

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES* (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle
2.
3. Jameson
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5.
6. Liam_snorkel - Just barely smoked ale
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA

Attending but not swapping.
1.
2. KEGS23 will bring 2 X 9L kegs of something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## benken25 (28/11/13)

NickB said:


> Do we have a start time as yet BenKen? Just trying to plan departure and arrival times....
> 
> Just throwing my swap beer on to ferment this arvo. I'm much more organized than usual


I reckon kick off around 2 or so :chug: I have a feeling i will be running round like a madman that morning h34r:


----------



## NickB (28/11/13)

Ok, cool, we'll be there at 12 then 

Nah, will aim for closer to 2.

Cheers


----------



## HBHB (28/11/13)

Ben, good chance i won't be there until closer to 5 or 6.

Martin


----------



## kegs23 (28/11/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> updated swap beer.
> 
> Also thinking about knocking up a keg of headbanging ginger beer with Bhut Jolokia chillis in it.. to make sure your arses hurt the next day whether NickB got to it or not!
> 
> ...


i have some 1 million scoville essance(come in a 30ml eye dropper) that would be good to give it some kick


----------



## jameson (28/11/13)

Liam_snorkel said:



> updated swap beer.
> 
> Also thinking about knocking up a keg of headbanging ginger beer with Bhut Jolokia chillis in it.. to make sure your arses hurt the next day whether NickB got to it or not!
> 
> ...


Sorry folks not going to be able to attend. Having a few problems in the shed 
1. My bar build is taking up most of my spare time
2. My beer is having some issue still drinkable but not as good as I would like.

Hope I can make


----------



## bradsbrew (28/11/13)

I will be dumping the raspberries into the keg this weekend. I can't make it to the Tbar on the day but am hoping to get my swap beers to a local to take up for me.


----------



## Parks (29/11/13)

Somehow this thread is still epically off topic.


----------



## Parks (29/11/13)

Pretty sure this is a young and fit KBB


----------



## benken25 (29/11/13)

Parks said:


> Somehow this thread is still epically off topic.


that makes me thirsty


----------



## benken25 (29/11/13)

HBHB said:


> Ben, good chance i won't be there until closer to 5 or 6.
> 
> Martin


all good mate do you want us to save the sheep for you? :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/11/13)

Parks said:


> Pretty sure this is a young and fit KBB


it's uncanny!


----------



## winkle (29/11/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> it's uncanny!


The budgie smugglers are on though, obviously the "before Billy-Bs" shot.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/11/13)

pretty sure the DTs and the water bottle were photoshopped in


----------



## bradsbrew (29/11/13)

Parks said:


> Pretty sure this is a young and fit KBB


and whats the go with the one in the back ground? Must have a bit of sand in an uncomfortable place


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/11/13)

Just havin a quick dig


----------



## earle (30/11/13)

Somehow this thread is still epically off topic.







Time to get this thread back on topic


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/12/13)

So aside from the spit roast what do we wanna do for food ie piss munchies. time to start a list?

Liam_snorkel - big home made coleslaw, & cheese platter.


----------



## TidalPete (1/12/13)

1 -- Liam_snorkel - big home made coleslaw, & cheese platter.
2 -- TidalPete - lots of glazed & spiced Incider niblets Cajun nuts.


----------



## Smokomark (1/12/13)

I want a Guinness for some reason.


----------



## earle (1/12/13)

Liam_snorkel - big home made coleslaw, & cheese platter.
2 -- TidalPete - lots of glazed & spiced Incider niblets Cajun nuts.
3 -- Earle - Smoked nuts and bundt


----------



## winkle (2/12/13)

My attendance is looking decidedly shakey ATM, should still be in the swap though.


----------



## TidalPete (2/12/13)

Oh gosh golly me & still 12 days to go! h34r:


----------



## benken25 (2/12/13)

Liam_snorkel - big home made coleslaw, & cheese platter.
2 -- TidalPete - lots of glazed & spiced Incider niblets Cajun nuts.
3 -- Earle - Smoked nuts and bundt
3-- BenKen25 - jerkey


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/12/13)

1 -- Liam_snorkel - big home made coleslaw, & cheese platter.
2 -- TidalPete - lots of glazed & spiced Incider niblets Cajun nuts.
3 -- Earle - Smoked nuts and bundt
4 -- BenKen25 - jerkey


----------



## HBHB (2/12/13)

1 -- Liam_snorkel - big home made coleslaw, & cheese platter.
2 -- TidalPete - lots of glazed & spiced Incider niblets Cajun nuts.
3 -- Earle - Smoked nuts and bundt
4 -- BenKen25 - jerkey 
5 -- HBHB - Stinky Cheeses


----------



## Parks (3/12/13)

1 -- Liam_snorkel - big home made coleslaw, & cheese platter.
2 -- TidalPete - lots of glazed & spiced Incider niblets Cajun nuts.
3 -- Earle - Smoked nuts and bundt
4 -- BenKen25 - jerkey
5 -- HBHB - Stinky Cheeses
6 -- Parks - Wedges, sour cream and sweet chilli sauce


----------



## leahy268 (3/12/13)

1 -- Liam_snorkel - big home made coleslaw, & cheese platter.
2 -- TidalPete - lots of glazed & spiced Incider niblets Cajun nuts.
3 -- Earle - Smoked nuts and bundt
4 -- BenKen25 - jerkey
5 -- HBHB - Stinky Cheeses
6 -- Parks - Wedges, sour cream and sweet chilli sauce
7 -- leahy268 - Some of those lime/chilli soy crisps


----------



## Snow (3/12/13)

Is there still a suckling pig on the menu? Not sure how much effort I should be putting into food....


----------



## Parks (3/12/13)

Snow said:


> Is there still a suckling pig on the menu? Not sure how much effort I should be putting into food....


That's a good point, might be better off thinking about brekky...


----------



## benken25 (3/12/13)

Snow said:


> Is there still a suckling pig on the menu? Not sure how much effort I should be putting into food....


there will be a pork and beef rolled roasts on the spit. beer snacks never go astray  



Parks said:


> That's a good point, might be better off thinking about brekky...



if some one wants to bring some bacon for breaky . If the cooks live up to there end of the deal there should be plenty of eggs


----------



## Snow (4/12/13)

Ok I'll bring bacon. How much you reckon? a kilo?

- Snow


----------



## benken25 (6/12/13)

Snow said:


> Ok I'll bring bacon. How much you reckon? a kilo?
> 
> - Snow


yeah thats a start. how many people are staying the night/ be around for breakfast?


----------



## TidalPete (6/12/13)

Brewers,

I have two 19-litre Cornelius kegs to sell. Both in good condition & pressure tested. Asking $60 each.
PM me if interested & I'll bring them along to the Swap.

PS --- I won't be needing brekky.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/13)

Will be bringing SWMBO and a mate who has an epic beard.


----------



## TidalPete (7/12/13)

Looking forward to having another beer or two with you Liam. :super:
You'll recognise me by the dandelion on my lapel. 

Are you sure you don't need any more cornies? :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/13)

It's tempting Pete believe me


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/13)

Can I drop my swap beers off to someone on the northside.


----------



## TidalPete (7/12/13)

I forget your addy Brad.
PM me & we'll see what we can do.
Should be going through Northside around 10.45am.


----------



## benken25 (7/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Will be bringing SWMBO and a mate who has an epic beard.


epic beard is good im still sporting my shitty attempt at movember wish i could grow a beard :super:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/13)

Brad I'm on south side but only just - feel free to drop them off at my place in Fairfield. Gt a wagon, plenty of room.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/13)

TidalPete said:


> I forget your addy Brad.
> PM me & we'll see what we can do.
> Should be going through Northside around 10.45am.





Liam_snorkel said:


> Brad I'm on south side but only just - feel free to drop them off at my place in Fairfield. Gt a wagon, plenty of room.


Thanks fellas, appreciated. Will work out what will work best and let you know.

Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun (8/12/13)

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES* (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5.
6. Liam_snorkel - Just barely smoked ale
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA

Ok, so there it is, the greatly- anticipated collaborative barrel effort- at 12% and after a French Oak barrel sojourn petite, there's every chance of rocking a few worlds. :chug:
As the old saying goes- always late, but worth the wait!


----------



## leahy268 (8/12/13)

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES* (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5.
6. Liam_snorkel - Just barely smoked ale
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
8. TheCarbinator
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
11. lukiferj
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Smurto's Golden Ale
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA

Been meaning to update this to put in what I am bringing.
All bottled and damn tasty.

Probably won't get there until around 3-4 but will be there with bells on.


----------



## benken25 (8/12/13)

Not long now  could anyone who doesn't know my address please pm me and i will let you know. also bring a glass on the day. at this stage i will have 1 spare spot in my portable setup if someones bringing a keg.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVCzdpagXOQ


----------



## Parks (10/12/13)

Probably not a song I expected to see in your playlist Liam


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/13)

It's one of the worst things I've ever heard, just thought I'd share the love!


----------



## lukiferj (10/12/13)

Due to a shitty amount of fuckedupedness over the last few weeks, it seems like I'm not going to make it this year. To rub salt into the wound, my swap beer developed an infection. Not cool.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/13)

just call it a sour :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snow (10/12/13)

lukiferj said:


> Due to a shitty amount of fuckedupedness over the last few weeks, it seems like I'm not going to make it this year. To rub salt into the wound, my swap beer developed an infection. Not cool.


So does that mean you're not putting in a swap beer?


----------



## HBHB (10/12/13)

I'm right for a portable tap thanks Ben. I'll bring one down and a keg of 8.6% Baltic Porter.

Was getting a bit worried about my swap beer, but a sample first up this evening was OK.
So, the swap beer is an APA with Topaz, Nelson S and Cascade, hopbacked to the bottles through Cascade Flowers.

Yell out if you want me to bring down a couple of boxes of glasses we use for the competitions or anything else.

Martin


----------



## bradsbrew (10/12/13)

So how many swappers are we down to?


----------



## earle (10/12/13)

I'll still be coming but jury is currently out on my swap beer.>_>


----------



## tazman1967 (10/12/13)

i count an even carton of 15 if Earle and lukiferj are out..
Correct me if im wrong..


----------



## Beersuit (10/12/13)

It's sad if Earle is out I tasted his roggerbier last time he brewed it. I want more damn you damn you to sobriety.


----------



## earle (10/12/13)

It's sad if Earle is out I tasted his roggerbier last time he brewed it. I want more damn you damn you to sobriety.


I'll bring one up to the shop tomorrow lunch for your opinion.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/13)

So many people dropping out.. how am I going to get rid of all this beer I don't like?


----------



## Beersuit (10/12/13)

earle said:


> I'll bring one up to the shop tomorrow lunch for your opinion.


Sounds good mate.


----------



## Beersuit (10/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> So many people dropping out.. how am I going to get rid of all this beer I don't like?


It's gunna he a sad swap I hope we at least get a few people there for it.


----------



## Parks (11/12/13)

While it's really bad to drop out of the swap it's criminal not to show your face for us to heckle you about it.

Come on gents, get excited!


----------



## earle (11/12/13)

i count an even carton of 15 if Earle and lukiferj are out..
Correct me if im wrong..


I'm still in for swapping so I think that makes it 16.


----------



## kegs23 (11/12/13)

i am giving up a xmas party to come,both have beer,it was a hard to decide which to go to,
are you going to send us the address soon,
and how much do we need for dinner(bit easier to have the right cash than every one standing there with 50"s)
see everyone at 2pm or as soon as i can drag my hung over butt up the range from drinking the night before at the goldclub,


----------



## Snow (11/12/13)

Kegs, just send BenKen25 a PM and he'll give you his address. Cost for the food is $10

See you on Saturday arvo!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Beersuit (11/12/13)

Good to see your coming kegs. 

I will have 2 free taps on the magic box for the day to whoever puts there hands up first. 
Let me know if you want it and what fittings you require.


----------



## tazman1967 (11/12/13)

3 more sleeps.. C,mon people lets get our shite together, and get excited...


----------



## Beersuit (11/12/13)

So are all the swappers attending?


----------



## tazman1967 (11/12/13)

Well.. I am.. with a great beer list to try.. be there or be square.. or in your own happy place. :blink:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/12/13)

Starting to get pretty excited here.


----------



## benken25 (11/12/13)

16 swappers leaves me with a few bottles of pumpkin ale so im not complaining  i might be too excited h34r:


----------



## Parks (11/12/13)

We haven't heard from Robv or TheCarbinator in a while - anyone know if they are still in?

lukiferj - are you out of the swap?

I hope everyone is still keen as mustard cause it's going to get real, very quick! I might have to bring a few spare glasses.

I'll have a keg of Dunkelweizen in the portable rubbish bin


----------



## BPH87 (11/12/13)

Swap beer bottled, pretty keen for the weekend! 

Have you got space for a keg still Ben? Or should I bring my keg bin?


----------



## benken25 (11/12/13)

Parks said:


> We haven't heard from Robv or TheCarbinator in a while - anyone know if they are still in?
> 
> lukiferj - are you out of the swap?
> 
> ...


robv is still in i was talking to him earlier not sure about TheCarbinator



BPH87 said:


> Swap beer bottled, pretty keen for the weekend!
> 
> Have you got space for a keg still Ben? Or should I bring my keg bin?


there is still room there its yours i think i still have some of your disconects


----------



## TheCarbinator (12/12/13)

Hey guys, I'm going to have to sit out of this one.

Sorry for pulling out at the last minute but it was hoping to make it up until today.

Have a drink for me!


----------



## earle (12/12/13)

TheCarbinator said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to have to sit out of this one.
> 
> Sorry for pulling out at the last minute but it was hoping to make it up until today.
> 
> Have a drink for me!



Back to 15 then?


----------



## earle (12/12/13)

1 -- Liam_snorkel - big home made coleslaw, & cheese platter.
2 -- TidalPete - lots of glazed & spiced Incider niblets Cajun nuts.
3 -- Earle - Smoked nuts, smoked cheese and kabana
4 -- BenKen25 - jerkey
5 -- HBHB - Stinky Cheeses
6 -- Parks - Wedges, sour cream and sweet chilli sauce
7 -- leahy268 - Some of those lime/chilli soy crisps

Updated


----------



## TidalPete (12/12/13)

> I have two 19-litre Cornelius kegs to sell. Both in good condition & pressure tested. Asking $60 each.
> 
> PM me if interested & I'll bring them along to the Swap.


Bumping for the late crowd!



Looks like only 15 stayers alright. 



1. Winkle\Florian\RdeVjun
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5.
6. Liam_snorkel - Just barely smoked ale
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
8.
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
11.
12. Robv
13. NickB
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


----------



## NickB (12/12/13)

Pete and I should be there around 2, all going to plan.

1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
5.
6. Liam_snorkel - Just barely smoked ale
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
8.
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
11.
12. Robv
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


1 -- Liam_snorkel - big home made coleslaw, & cheese platter. 
2 -- TidalPete - lots of glazed & spiced Incider niblets Cajun nuts. 
3 -- Earle - Smoked nuts, smoked cheese and kabana 
4 -- BenKen25 - jerkey 
5 -- HBHB - Stinky Cheeses 
6 -- Parks - Wedges, sour cream and sweet chilli sauce 
7 -- leahy268 - Some of those lime/chilli soy crisps Updated 
8 -- chips and nibbles


Cheers


----------



## HBHB (12/12/13)

Will stop in at Tiaro Butchers on the way through and grab a kilo of their most excellent spicy beer sticks too.

My Swap Beer is an APA now, but can't quote or copy/paste the list and bringing a keg of Baltic Porter & dispensing gear.

Martin


----------



## NickB (12/12/13)

Oh and to keep this thread on topic....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/12/13)

As well as the keg of chilli ginger ring stinger, I was planning on bringing a schwarzbier.. but I just kegged it and it tastes like a burnt nugget thanks to a partially charred element.


----------



## Parks (12/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> As well as the keg of chilli ginger ring stinger, I was planning on bringing a schwarzbier.. but I just kegged it and it tastes like a burnt nugget thanks to a partially charred element.



Won't be the only partially charred element after Saturday night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parks (13/12/13)

15 swappers is still pretty good IMO. It's also the perfect number for just one box of PET bottles.

Only 1 sleep to go until


----------



## kegs23 (13/12/13)

just transferred some beer into some 9L kegs,bringing a pale ale and my random mayhem,
ill stop and get some random packs of Asian chips for nibbles,


----------



## kegs23 (13/12/13)

hey do we need to bring chairs aswell,


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/13)

Just bottled my raspberry stout. Drink ASAP.


----------



## benken25 (13/12/13)

kegs23 said:


> hey do we need to bring chairs aswell,





kegs23 said:


> hey do we need to bring chairs aswell,


yeah bring chairs if you want i have a couple but its probably easier if you guys bring one


----------



## Parks (13/12/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Just bottled my raspberry stout. Drink ASAP.



I'm thirsty now Brad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benken25 (13/12/13)

just kegged and forced carbed a mango hefe first taste im happy :super:


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/13)

Pete is grabbing mine on his way through. You rock Pete :beerbang:. Pretty disappointed I cant make this one, especially in my old stomping ground. Have a good one fellas!!


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/13)

Not as happy with the raspberry as I would like to be. But the stout backbone makes up for it. I think it's about 6%, I really need to start taking brewing notes again.


----------



## leahy268 (14/12/13)

Can't wait for it. .. see everyone around 3-4. Put my swap beers in a crate tonight and dug out the esky ready to go.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/12/13)

So, who likes chilli?


----------



## Parks (14/12/13)

It's game day!

I've been carb loading for months for this day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (14/12/13)

Have a great day/night guys, will be with you in spirit (well beer).

As mentioned before, anyone that isn't going who's around this evening, we are having our staff Christmas Party at the German Club - Come have a beer on us.


Cheers Ross


----------



## leahy268 (14/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> So, who likes chilli?


Love a bit of chilli... Unfortunately once my taste buds restored themselves after giving up smoking 5 yrs ago I now can't tolerate it quite as hot.
SWMBO can eat hotter than me.
Still like hot chilli of all sorts but I used to keep up with a chef mate of mine who now grows habenero's.. Not any more..


----------



## winkle (14/12/13)

Have a good one fellas. It'll be a blast, someone should keep an eye on that party animal Ralph and make sure he keeps his pants on  .


----------



## lukiferj (14/12/13)

Have fun jerks! I mean guys


----------



## Smokomark (14/12/13)

Xi'





I'd love to be there but j just had my work Xmas party at the races and now on our way to.the German club. Have a good one guys


----------



## earle (14/12/13)

Awesome caseswap Ben. Whoever brought that nagelspielen game was an absolute champ. Oh, the food and beer was good too.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/13)

What a great night with a bunch of top blokes. I got some cracking photos, will put them up this arvo when I get home.


----------



## benken25 (15/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> What a great night with a bunch of top blokes. I got some cracking photos, will put them up this arvo when I get home.


even the seedy ones of bevan doing a strip tease lol :huh: was a great night guys thanks to everyone who came. whos idea was it to drink whisky and 3am?


----------



## NickB (15/12/13)

Thanks to Ben and Mrs Ben for the outstanding hospitality, food, and venue.

Some great beers and food on the day.

Great to catch up with those I know, and to meet some new brewers too.

Even TidalPete kept it clean on the drive home with no stinky farts to be heard or smelt.

Looking forward to trying the swap beers soon!


Cheers!


----------



## RdeVjun (15/12/13)

Hear hear NickB, many thanks indeed to our excellent hosts and to everyone who attended, was a fine swap with some great beers, many new faces, plus fine tucker and a terrific venue- big ups to the TooSOBAites for putting on a fabulous event. :beerbang:


----------



## NickB (15/12/13)

Huge thanks to Ralph and Mrs Ralph for the bed... Much nicer than the car!!


----------



## kegs23 (15/12/13)

thanks for the hospitality of ben and the toowoomba crew for putting on a great night,,
i made a quite get away to my nice comfy bed in my van,,was feeling pretty tired and a little pissy but wock up nice and fine this morning for the drive home,,
favourite beer for me was bens rye IPA and liam ginger butt stinger, 
thanks kegs


----------



## benken25 (15/12/13)

Im glad everyone had a great time i think all the beers were great the ringstinger ginger beer through the randal with chilli lemongrass kaffiar lime and lemon myrtle was great. so was TidalPetes beer


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/13)

Big thanks to Pete for picking up and dropping off my swap beers.


----------



## Parks (15/12/13)

What a great night. Thanks again Mr and Mrs Ben.

My body is returning to normality now. The 2:30am double IPA, IPA and Whiskey was a poor but delicious decision.

The chilli ginger beer with fresh chilli randal was amazing. There were so many good beers that were drunk. I expect to see some more comp credits to the Toowoomba boys in the future, that's for sure.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/13)

Parks said:


> What a great night. Thanks again Mr and Mrs Ben.
> 
> There were so many good brewers that were drunk. .


FTFY Parks.


----------



## Parks (15/12/13)

:drinks:


----------



## TidalPete (15/12/13)

Big thanks to Ben & Mrs Ben for their hospitality & a top time with lots of good tucker & great company.
Also to Nick for the lift from his place & back & to Ralph & Mrs Ralph for the bed.

A very, very enjoyable arvo & night. :super:


----------



## Snow (15/12/13)

Thanks for the hospitality guys. had a great night!

Some photos to help the jog the memory...

Ben getting excited!




Happy swappers!



More happy swappers!


----------



## Snow (15/12/13)

You boys sure drank a lotta beer last night.



Liam Snorkle contemplating an awesome brew...



Liam's randle with chilis, lemongrass, lemon myrtle and kaffir lime



Can I please have some of that yummy beer?



nom nom nom...



oohhhh I feel kinda woozy...



Tidal Pete pro photographer!


----------



## Snow (15/12/13)

No, really... my eyes are always this red!



Zzzzzzzz.......


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/13)

Snow said:


> No, really... my eyes are always this red!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha hah, looks like someone has an alternator fetish


----------



## leahy268 (15/12/13)

Lol I so don't remember that part of the night. ..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/13)

Do you remember being tapped on the shoulder at all?


----------



## rick1111082 (15/12/13)

awesome night cheers ben and amanda for hosting the awesome event, I'd like to throw out a massive thanks to tial pete for the tap handles they look awesome on the kegarator. cant wait to see the pics that liam snorkel got hopefully there is no incriminating pics of baily Lmao 

P.s the host looked like warmed up dog crap at 10am


----------



## leahy268 (15/12/13)

Nope its all a blank... that kinda sounds normal for me though. Have enough to drink and I just fall asleep. And p.s. my eyes are regularly that red. A dr once gave me the name of the allergy but I can't remember it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/13)

All good mate you're just lucky you didn't pass out in front of a bunch of undesirables and got tea bagged or something.


----------



## benken25 (16/12/13)

rick1111082 said:


> awesome night cheers ben and amanda for hosting the awesome event, I'd like to throw out a massive thanks to tial pete for the tap handles they look awesome on the kegarator. cant wait to see the pics that liam snorkel got hopefully there is no incriminating pics of baily Lmao
> 
> P.s the host looked like warmed up dog crap at 10am


cleaning up the spit nearly killed me :blink: i think baily had a great night aswell so many people pats and food lol and from what i hear he nearly got lucky with beersuit h34r:


----------



## Parks (16/12/13)

Good looking bunch as always



Earle was very camera shy



Swap beers pre-swap



The only thing hotter than Liam's chilli ginger beer



Behind the scenes Bevan photo shoot



Liam was a little overwhelmed by the situation


----------



## Beersuit (16/12/13)

BenKen25 said:


> cleaning up the spit nearly killed me :blink: i think baily had a great night aswell so many people pats and food lol and from what i hear he nearly got lucky with beersuit h34r:


I think if he didn't like it I would have been dinner. 

Liam I feel sorry for you having to get that up close and private with Bevan. I hope your not scared too much.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/12/13)

Just glad it didn't escalate haha


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/12/13)




----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/12/13)




----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/12/13)




----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/12/13)




----------



## leahy268 (16/12/13)

Ahh yes that was the cause of my demise.
that damned Ginger Ring Stinger was so noice...
Just one more glass..... :icon_drool2: Didn't taste like it was 8.2% though..


----------



## Snow (16/12/13)

LOL some great photos there!

I really didn't want to see TP's evil toe again, though...

Cheers - Snow


----------



## TidalPete (16/12/13)

> All good mate you're just lucky you didn't pass out in front of a bunch of undesirables and got tea bagged or something.


And just as well those marker pen days are over. :lol:

Great pics everybody. :beer:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/12/13)

Luckily/sadly for you guys I forgot to bring a bhut jolokia to run the ginger beer through and had to use bens birds eyes - well I dusted off the Randall today and yes, this is flavour/heat country. Fuggen hell. 

Pics 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151790459045976.1073741833.589890975&type=1&l=194a9a6b01


----------



## winkle (8/1/14)

Shit-hot Liam!
I'm annoyed I missed the Xmas swap, but we should be able to host the Xmas-in-July thingo again. Maybe even in July this time. I'll start a new thread once I've checked; beer festivals, BABBs, birthdays, etc, etc (unless someone else is busting a gut to do it).


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/1/14)

I'll brew it again for the July swap - maybe a slightly less strong version so nobody gets tea bagged.


----------

